# Well here's a way to make some $$ with your soap.



## boyago (Dec 12, 2013)

I guess the quarter sized population is a niche market though.

Makes sense with operating costs but I thought it was kind of funny.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 12, 2013)

That is a MASSIVE coin!  Oh, wait...................


----------



## boyago (Dec 12, 2013)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> That is a MASSIVE coin!  Oh, wait...................



This world is upside down! GIANT coins, _tiny_ soaps, "DOGS AND CATS LIVING TOGETHER!"


----------



## neeners (Dec 12, 2013)

^^  hahahha!!!


----------



## GuarinoSoaps (Dec 12, 2013)

I think that's a wonderful idea...but I would only do it so customers could "try" the soap. Has anyone here used soap scraps as free samples at craft fairs? Like where you bring a bowl of water and test it out at your table?


----------



## seven (Dec 12, 2013)

i swear if the coin wasnt there i would've thought the soap was way bigger!


----------



## boyago (Dec 13, 2013)

It's a good soap to take to prison.  If you drop it in the shower no one would notice.


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 14, 2013)

GuarinoSoaps said:


> I think that's a wonderful idea...but I would only do it so customers could "try" the soap. Has anyone here used soap scraps as free samples at craft fairs? Like where you bring a bowl of water and test it out at your table?


 
I give these away!  I take my ends and cut them up and put them in a trading card baggie with a business card.  I write the type of soap on the back of the card.  

If I were to bring water for people to test out my soaps, I think I would use a cooler with a spigot so each person could have fresh water.  Or they could go into the restroom, though I don't know if they would.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 14, 2013)

"...bring a bowl of water and test it out at your table?..."

The consensus of those who have tried it or seen others try it ... is to not go there. It rapidly becomes a mess. Instead, give visitors a small sample to take to the restroom to try out. 

In the indoor craft fairs I have done, this type of thing would not be allowed -- imagine spilling soapy water on a wooden gym floor.


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Dec 14, 2013)

The mini-soaps would work great for sampler boxes. 

That is my plan for Christmas gifts, that way they can try a bunch of different soaps and tell me what they like. I will make a chart for each family member and when a gifting occasion occurs, I will know which formulations and scents they've liked in the past and I can either continue to give them the tried-and-true favorites or make an educated guess at a new one.

And since I'm new to soaping, I will (hopefully) get a lot of feedback in a short amount of time! :smile:


----------

